

Verizon is launching a tech news site that bans stories on U.S. spying - zvanness
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/verizon-sugarstring-us-surveillance-net-neutrality/

======
bediger4000
Doesn't this just mean something like: Verizon's tech news site will be
censored in just about all anti-corporate news, or in any story where Verizon
itself plays the heavy?

How will advertisers be treated in news pertaining to them? Only relentlessly
positive?

Sad when journalism comes to this.

~~~
not_kurt_godel
I perused the site a bit and saw at least 2 articles that were blatant
advertisements for consumer products.

------
eyeareque
It says that they will also ban any content that talks about net neutrality.
It is sad that this doesn't even surprise me.

